# how can i tell if a 1.8t has bent valves>?



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

ok so i found a decent priced AEB and the yard that has it does not know if it runs or not it was in a frount end accident and he thing the timing belt slipped and the guy at the yard says it was turned till he found some restance and stoped , how can i check to see if its good or not , he wants less then 1000 for the hole thing ...


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

99.9% chance it has bent valves. 
i had the same situation here audi a4 timing belt came off
but, have him do a leak down test on it, or just take off the intake and exhaust manifolds and physically look.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: how can i tell if a 1.8t has bent valves>? (EvilVento2.oT)*

why bother wondering... get a valve job and port the hell out of it. Then you're certain nothings wrong.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

valves run $ 400 a set, another couple hundred for a valve job and more for assembly if you can't do it yourself. 
just... before you make a move on the motor know what it is for sure and use that to get the fair price for it is all.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: how can i tell if a 1.8t has bent valves>? (EvilVento2.oT)*

If the timing belt slipped the motor most likely has bent the center intake valves. Its easy to see, pull off the intake mani. I also recommend pulling off the exhaust mani to see if those valves are bent also.


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: how can i tell if a 1.8t has bent valves>? (Scirocco20v)*

he wants 1000 for the whole motor? id grab it anyway, even if a rebuilt head cost you 600 your out on top!


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: how can i tell if a 1.8t has bent valves>? (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

actualy its only 400


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: how can i tell if a 1.8t has bent valves>? (EvilVento2.oT)*

man your ahead then, i would just take the head off to see if there is some really bad damage such as a crack in the head or something like that but if its just bent valves and a general head rebuild. 
DO EEET http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: how can i tell if a 1.8t has bent valves>? (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

it looks ok


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: how can i tell if a 1.8t has bent valves>? (EvilVento2.oT)*

if the seller knows anything about VW's and the value of a 20v head he's not going to let you cash out with just $400 for all... you have to assume something is jacked up.


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: how can i tell if a 1.8t has bent valves>? (AAdontworkx3)*

its in a chevy junkyard,
1 of 5 VW's out of 300 domestics


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: how can i tell if a 1.8t has bent valves>? (EvilVento2.oT)*

holla!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

small port 20v heads are cheap tehse days. you can pick them up with a few bent valves for $75-100 
its the big ports (like that one) which are worth some $


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Junkyards have a system called hollander where they can see each others inventory. A head in good shape goes for 800 and up so I would buy it either way. Jump on it or youll be sorry.


----------

